# Happy Thanksgiving!



## Flea (Nov 25, 2010)

This year has been phenomenally good to me.  Many years of hard work have finally seen me safely across the country to the peaceful small town and the welcoming arms of my extended family.  I have my health, and excellent career prospects I haven't seen in a long time.  It's quiet here, I'm safe, I'm housed and fed, and well and truly loved.  I wish no less for all of us.

The first time I heard this piece I was singing in the soprano section, and I was so moved that I walked out of the first rehearsal in tears.  I share it with you today.  

[yt]tDAbNaF6EYQ&feature[/yt]

May the blessings be!


----------

